# Wonders of the Universe



## mosaix (Feb 24, 2011)

*Wonders Of The Universe.*

Remember Professor Brian Cox and the Wonders of The Solar System?

Well he's got a new series starting on TV -  BBC 2 - Wonders Of The Universe. Starting Sunday March 6th.

BBC - Wonders Of The Universe


----------



## Vertigo (Feb 24, 2011)

*Re: Wonders Of The Universe.*

Already spotted this and I shall be watching. I always like his stuff; he has all the qaulities I look forward to in good documentaries. He has enormous enthusiasm for his subjects, he (or his script writers but it doesn't come across as such) is very good at explaining complex ideas for lay audiences and he doesn't talk down to you.

As I say, I am looking forward to it, especially as there is so little good material on the TV these days. I only watch maybe 5 or 6 programmes a week now.


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 8, 2011)

Thought I'd post up a link, in case anyone missed this and might be interested. To be fair, I missed a lot of it when it was on, as Dad was staying with us. We were chatting over a glass of wine, and I was showing him various stories from this site (which he loved!), so I'll need to watch it again.

_But,_ I know I love the enthusiasm of this guy, and the way he makes what was boring at school much more accessible and understandable to simple minds like mine:

BBC iPlayer - Wonders of the Universe: Destiny


----------



## alchemist (Mar 8, 2011)

Occasionally, Brian's posing can go a bit far, as can the focus on the scenery, but overall I really enjoyed it. Complex concepts were presented in a clear manner, and I'm looking forward to the next installment.
Brian actually comes across better live. I've heard him on radio where he can be witty and fun, instead of the slow delivery he uses for the Wonders programmes. Still, it's good for science to have a poster boy people can relate to.


----------



## Dave (Mar 8, 2011)

I find him a little hyperactive to be honest. He was just on the 700th 'Sky at Night' and he was the same there. That was quite interesting. They had on Brian Cox, Jon Culshaw, Martin Rees and Brain May, and they asked them what first started their interest in Astronomy. In each case it was a different book written by Sir Patrick Moore, or (for Martin Rees) a lecture by him. I think it was a book written by him that got me interested too.
BBC iPlayer - The Sky at Night: 700 Not Out


----------



## StormFeather (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't wait to share this series with my son who's 5. While the hard science is over his head to some extent, I think Brian deals with it in such a way as to pique Sam's interest, and I get to learn something too . . .


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 8, 2011)

Loved it! I don't think there have been any programmes that he's made that I haven't enjoyed. He does get a bit "posey" sometimes but he has the rare ability to explain complex idaes in simple, understandable ways without making you feel like a complete idiot. As someone who used to do techie training for a living that is a quality I truly admire.


----------



## Dave (Mar 9, 2011)

I thought it was good, with nice pictures, but a whole hour to explain Entropy? It will be a long series!


----------



## Interference (Mar 9, 2011)

I found it exciting, interesting and unutterably depressing.

The Universe is gonna die?? _Bwaaaaaaa-huaahuaaaaaa_


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 9, 2011)

I always find thinking about the lifespan of the universe a bit scary.


----------



## Dave (Mar 13, 2011)

alchemist said:


> Occasionally, Brian's posing can go a bit far, as can the focus on the scenery, but overall I really enjoyed it. Complex concepts were presented in a clear manner.


I'm watching it again and I see that the things I didn't like last week - the over-enthusiasm, the focus on scenery, jumping to locations all over the world - they actually do help to present some very complex concepts in a simple way. Also, I see now that he only went to Nepal last week because he needed to go to the Himalayas this week, so it wasn't being too extravagant at all. They even reused some filmed effects.

I'd love to be alive to see a Supernova up close, especially if it were Betelgeuse. I've been fascinated by the descriptions of the ancient Chinese astronomers, and also of Kepler and Brahe, seeing something in the sky even during the bright daylight. Supernova have certainly always inspired men.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 13, 2011)

That's one thing I keep thinking to myself -- if I don't get to see a supernova in my lifetime, I am writing a strongly worded letter to the cosmos.



In all seriousness, it would be amazing to see one. 


I always seem to watching Lords of the Rings when this is on, despite jumping around excitedly when I heard the series was starting. I shall have to get myself to iPlayer soon.


----------



## No One (Mar 13, 2011)

Interference said:


> I found it exciting, interesting and unutterably depressing.
> 
> The Universe is gonna die?? _Bwaaaaaaa-huaahuaaaaaa_



There there, we'll all be dead before that happens.


----------



## Heck Tate (Mar 14, 2011)

Here's a comforting thought:
Our sun will burn out and possibly take Mercury, Venus, and Earth out with it long before the Universe ceases to exist.  Also, the Milky Way will collide with the Andromeda galaxy in a few billion years, completely rearranging both galaxies.  But of course, none of this matters if you believe any of the countless 2012 apocalypse theories.  I only hope I live long enough for some good looting.


----------



## Dave (Mar 14, 2011)

One thing about the programme that didn't bother me was the music. So I found this surprising: 

BBC turns down the volume on Professor Brian Cox programme after viewer complaints - Telegraph

Although I thought using "Across the Universe" to finish last night was rather cute.


----------



## Vertigo (Mar 15, 2011)

I watched it night before last and though I thought it started very slowly on pretty basic stuff that anyone who follows this kind of programme would almost certainly have known already. So I was ready to be disappointed. Then after about 20mins in it picked up pace and was really fascinating. So I wasn't disappointed in the end.

I heard Brian Cox defending the music levels on radio 4. They were talking about how some documentaries are almost without music (eg. a lot of Attenborough ones) whilst others use music a lot. Brian Cox argued that he was trying to present a cinematic experience rather than a university lecture. I guess you have to try and find a compromise. That said I didn't have a problem with his music and I certainly do on some documentaries. Apologies to the Americans but this is something that I typically find with most American produced documentaries.

And hey!!! I just noticed that this is my 1,000th post!!!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Mar 15, 2011)

Get thee to the Thousand Post Club.

Speaking of heavenly objects, saw a weird thing two nights ago. Stationary, very bright, fluctuating in colour. Couldn't work out what it was.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 15, 2011)

Dave said:


> One thing about the programme that didn't bother me was the music. So I found this surprising:
> 
> BBC turns down the volume on Professor Brian Cox programme after viewer complaints - Telegraph
> 
> Although I thought using "Across the Universe" to finish last night was rather cute.


 
If you ever have the misfortune to wander into the BBC Points of View messageboards (I used to, but I gave up because it made me too angry), this is the most regular complaint, now that Jonathan Ross has left. It's as predictable as the seasons changing, and so are the other complaints about this programme from the physicists expecting a scientific paper there.

I'd post a link, but I'd feel guilty.


----------



## Moonbat (Mar 16, 2011)

Watched this last night, managed to catch the repeat of Sunday's episode, well half of it as I was cooking dinner (causing choas in the kitchen would be a better explanation) and I did enjoy it.

I agree that sometimes the stuff he talks about is very basic and I pride myself on almost always knowing what he is going to say when he leads us to cliff hanger, but still it was very interesting and I learned a few things I didn't know.

I'm not sure that Brian Cox should get all the credit, surely there are other people involved in the making, writing, directing and everything else of the series. I know Attenborough (sp) gets alot of credit for his narration over what is essentially someone elses documentary.

But I think that Brian has found himself a niche, David is getting on and if Brian can monopolise the scientific documentaries (from the BBC) for the next 30 years he could become quite a household name.

I too would love to see a supanova, but I'm a bit confused. At one point he said if it happened it would be like a daytime star, and as bright as the full moon. Wow! but he also said that the last moments (the really hot part that creates the really rare elements) would only last 15 seconds. Surely that isn't long enough for us all to rush outside and see it. Or would the really birhgt part actually last a couple of days and so we would get a chance to see it?


----------



## Dave (Mar 16, 2011)

The supernova that has now become the Crab Nebula happened in 1054 and was recorded by Chinese Astronomers, among many others (but the Chinese were especially good at recording these things and their records go back much further than even the Persian/Arab astronomers.) That "guest star" was described as being bright enough to see in daylight for 23 days and was visible in the night sky for 653 days. So, there would be no rush to get outside.


----------



## goldenapples (Mar 18, 2011)

Dave said:


> So, there would be no rush to get outside.



Yes, hello, sorry to barge into the thread late. It was badly edited at the supernova point. I think he meant 15 seconds Betelguese time, but as observed from Earth that would be a lot longer, as we're watching a slowly exploding red giant anyway. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I started to worry that it might never by night again on Earth if Betelguese goes which would save on light bulbs, but then I remembered we're rotating, so that's okay


----------



## Dave (Mar 18, 2011)

During most of the Winter in the Northern Hemisphere Orion is right in the middle of the night sky, so yes, there would be no night here. In the Summer it is up during the day and I'm not altogether sure about the Southern Hemisphere.

This reminds me of the Larry Niven short story "Inconstant Moon" (it was made into an Outer Limits episode.) When people see a much brighter moon, they don't realise that our Sun has gone nova. The day side of the Earth has already been destroyed, and this is the last night of their lives.


----------



## Tillane (Mar 19, 2011)

HoopyFrood said:


> saw a weird thing two nights ago. Stationary, very bright, fluctuating in colour.


Well...up until you said it was fluctuating in colour, I had it down as me.

On a more serious point, I've now seen both programmes of this series and I'm a tad disappointed.  There's very little, if anything, in here that I haven't heard/seen a few times before either on Horizon or whatever channel 4 is now calling its science series.  There are only so many times you can hear about the death of stars and think "wow", and I reached it a while back.


----------



## Interference (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave said:


> This reminds me of the Larry Niven short story "Inconstant Moon" (it was made into an Outer Limits episode.) When people see a much brighter moon, they don't realise that our Sun has gone nova. The day side of the Earth has already been destroyed, and this is the last night of their lives.



It's getting rarer, now, that I read something and think, "I wish I'd thought of that!", but that's one of them.

Lovely concept.


----------



## No One (Mar 20, 2011)

I like to think that once he's off camera, Brian Cox has a smoke in one hand, a bottle in the other, with every other word out of his mouth starting with an F.

Brian's enthusiasm and passion for the field is admirable, but no  matter the presenter or how it's all dressed up I still feel like I've  seen the same documentary for more than a decade now.


----------



## alchemist (Mar 20, 2011)

I thought tonight's episode was the best so far, with more information packed in than the others.

Want to do the zero-g flight? Only about 5000 USD per person.
Zero G Corporation


----------



## Dave (Mar 21, 2011)

alchemist said:


> I thought tonight's episode was the best so far, with more information packed in than the others.


Yes, it was meatier with less filling. I also like the music! He didn't look at all well at 5g though.


----------



## mr kite (Mar 26, 2011)

*Re: Wonders Of The Universe.*

This is once again an absolute brilliant series from the man from Mancunia 
Brian Cox.

I reckon if he discribed his Breakfast I would want to by the DVD .


----------



## Dave (Mar 26, 2011)

I've merged two threads, don't know how the original thread was missed by everyone. I hadn't realised there were only four parts to this series, so the last one this week! On the subject of 'Light'.


----------



## mosaix (Mar 27, 2011)

There's an advertisement in this weeks New Scientist. Brian Cox, Ben Goldacre, Simon Singh and Robin Ince are going on tour.

Billed as The Uncaged Monkey's - A night celebrating the science of life, the Universe and the African Orchid Beetle (Time Permitting).

There's one venue in April - Glasgow on the 3rd, all the others in May. The one that interests me is Birmingham on the 5th. 

According to New Scientist, Cambridge, Bristol and Basingstoke (11th, 12th, 13th) are already sold out.

New Humanist (Rationalist Association) - discussing humanism, rationalism, atheism and free thought

_Edit: I'm going to start a new thread covering this. _


----------



## Dave (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't find the music intrusive, but the choices are strange. Gene Wilder - Pure Imagination?


----------

